# Rental levels & locations



## Balla Boy (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi all, 

First time poster, but have been lurking for a couple of months since agreeing to accept a job in Dubai at the end of January. I'll be in a serviced apartment for a month, but with my family arriving at the end of that period thoughts are obviously turning to accommodation. 


I've had a look at the sticky thread on renting, which has been really useful, and have narrowed the search (somewhat) to Lakes/Springs and Mirdif. 

Rationale for that is that I'm looking for a villa, 2 or 3 bedroom, with a garden and relatively easy access to shops, cafes etc. With a three year old, we'd rather not have to get in a car any time we need anything. Open to alternative suggestions though! I'm trying not to make any premature decisions until I've actually landed there and had a chance to look around a bit. 

Anyway...to the point. I've had a look at rental levels in a range of locations, but I've not really got any idea in the wider sense of what I should be expecting to spend. My package has a notional housing allowance, but I suspect that's primarily to reduce their liability at the point of my departure. 

In London, my mortgage is approx 35% of my income, and I've roughly based my assumptions of affordability on that sort of ratio. But I don't really have a firm grip on what sort of demands the cost of living will put on us outside of housing. 

My salary will start at 540,000 aed per year. I'll need to pay school fees out of that. 

Will I be making a rod for my own back if I go to 240,000 aed as a rent level?


----------



## citytours (Nov 29, 2014)

I'll not suggest you to pay 240k AED for rent... If you check in Jumeirah... there are partial banglow for rent... 2 families in one banglow with separate entrance...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Assuming that you only have the one child my recomendation would be to rent either an apartment or a cheap villa for the first year as there are a lot of hidden expenses in setting up here. Apartments here are a lot larger than the normal fare in Uk/Ireland and most will have a pool, gym and easy access to a supermarket.
A villa that costs 240K to rent may well lead to monthly water and electricity bills of another 4000dhs per month in the height of summer if you want AlC and green grass.


----------



## Balla Boy (Jan 3, 2015)

I think it will have to be a small villa, as I can't really face a three year old in an apartment without a garden in hot weather 

I've seen smaller places in Springs and Mirdif at around the 170k mark. Is that a more realistic bracket to be pitching for?


----------



## Saba Shahzad (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi, Welcome to Dubai. I suggest that you try to spend no more than 170k on accommodation. My earnings are marginally higher than you (although I do get 80% of school refunded by the employer). I am not trying to scaremonger, and only speaking from personal experience. Dubai living costs are no different from London's, except perhaps the fuel cost. Also given the outdoor lifestyle, plenty of extra curricular activities and easily accessible diversions, the spendings pile up before it even dawns on me. So if you want to set aside say, 15% for savings (as there is usually no employer pension scheme here), it may be a struggle to manage with any more than 170k on accommodation. I live in a 3-bed apartment in JBR and spend just over 25% on rental. I think even this ratio is too high. Just my thoughts ...


----------



## Saba Shahzad (Aug 31, 2012)

I would also add that utility, TV and internet costs are extortionate here


----------



## Balla Boy (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks Saba - that's useful. I'm not looking to save from my base salary. I'll be working in a bonus driven environment where my variable will exceed my base every year. But I want to make sure that as much of that as possible is returning with me when I leave, and have always followed a principle of being able to meet my day to day commitments within my base salary. 

It's important to us to have some readily available outdoor space, so we may end up going for a compound villa. Having moved out of an apartment when our son was 1, I can't see us taking him back into one. It's like living with a Labrador puppy


----------



## Saba Shahzad (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok. Good luck. I also send my bonus home just to make sure I don't get sight of it....it's the best way. I am sure you will love Dubai, as given the choice I rather not go back to the rain dependent UK lifestyle as long as possible. Enjoy Dubai ... it's the place to be.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Remember, due to the nature of the beast, people move a lot more frequently here than they do elsewhere and it's often only after 3 years+ that people begin to feel confident enough to nest and make a home for themselves.

Personally, I'd recommend looking at 150k-170k compound villas, Springs etc until you get a real feel for life here, which usually takes about a year. If you want to upscale after a year you'll have more regional knowledge which will help you get more value for money on something more expensive.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Just be aware that for three-four months it's so damn hot that an outdoor garden is useless. Almost all apartments come with pools and gyms and the better buildings even have children's pools and children's play rooms. The better buildings and even many of the midrange buildings have chilled pools for the summer and heated pools for the winter, which the pools in the master planned communities won't have. 

Apartment sizes do vary but there are massive ones with a couple thousand square feet available and which are often more convenient than a tiny villa. If you're in the Marina or JLT or Downtown, you have a lot of small markets and restaurants within easy walking distance, whereas for the master planned communities you're reliant on cars for almost everything. 

If you must get a villa, I agree with the suggestion to get a cheap 2 or 3 bedder in the Springs for 150-180K max. Dubai is very expensive and it's always wise to minimize your expenditures insomuch as possible in your first year.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

I would like to partially disagree with this. Internet/TV is expensive (we are with Du) and paying 565 AED a month for 16M/4M Internet and a mid range TV package). However we have found that Utilities (DEWA, A/C in our apartment in JLT) is cheaper than the UK... it all comes to how often you use it like anything else....

The biggest sticking point for me is the 5% Housing fee on DEWA that you pay regardless.... so that needs to be taken into consideration but things like A/C are <100AED a mo nth during the cool months as we just don't use it


----------



## Saba Shahzad (Aug 31, 2012)

Navaron said:


> I would like to partially disagree with this. Internet/TV is expensive (we are with Du) and paying 565 AED a month for 16M/4M Internet and a mid range TV package). However we have found that Utilities (DEWA, A/C in our apartment in JLT) is cheaper than the UK... it all comes to how often you use it like anything else....
> 
> The biggest sticking point for me is the 5% Housing fee on DEWA that you pay regardless.... so that needs to be taken into consideration but things like A/C are <100AED a mo nth during the cool months as we just don't use it


Then you are managing your finances than I am. I am quoting the actual figures I am paying in a 1600 sq ft apartment in JBR. Perhaps next year I will consider moving to JLT. Thanks


----------

